# "  oops  "



## Jillaroo (Oct 6, 2013)

Oops!!!!!
A couple was invited to a swanky costume party.

Unfortunately, the wife came

down with a terrible headache and told her

husband to go to the party alone.

He being a devoted husband protested, 

but she argued and said she was going

to take some aspirin and go to bed,

and there was no need for his good time

being spoiled by not going. 

So he took his costume and away he went. 

The wife, after sleeping soundly for

about an hour, awakened without pain and, 

as it was still early enough, decided

to go to the party. 

Since her husband did not know what

her costume was, she thought she would

have some fun by watching her husband

to see how he acted when she was not

with him. She joined the party and

soon spotted her husband cavorting around

on the dance floor, dancing with every nice

woman he could, and copping a little

touch here and a little kiss there. 

His wife sidled up to him and, being 

a rather seductive babe herself, he left his

current partner high and dry and

devoted his time to the new babe who had just

arrived. She let him go as far as he wished ... 

naturally, since he was her husband. 

Finally, he whispered a little proposition 

in her ear and she agreed. So off they

went to one of the cars and had a quickie. 

Just before unmasking at midnight,

she slipped away, went home, put the

costume away, and got into bed,

wondering what kind of explanation he would

make for his behavior.

She was sitting up reading when he came in, and she

asked what kind of a time he had.

He said: "Oh, the same old thing. 

You know I never have a good time when

you're not there." 

- "Did you dance much?"

- "You know, I never even danced one dance.

When I got there, I met Pete,

Bill Browning, and some other guys, so

we went into the den and played

poker all evening. But you're not going to 

believe what happened to the

guy I loaned my costume to..."


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 6, 2013)

:lofl: OOPS is right.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

That is hilarious!!!   Thanks for the good laugh, I needed that!layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 6, 2013)

:lofl::clap:


----------



## TICA (Oct 6, 2013)

Didn't see it coming, but laughed out loud!!!


----------

